# [SOLVED] RAID not autodetected...

## slackline

Hi,

I recently found on a rare reboot that my RAID arrays are no longer autodetected meaning LVM fails and then localmount doesn't mount the partitions.

I can't work out why as they are detected fine by the kernel....

```

$ dmesg | grep raid -i

[    0.923041] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    0.923559] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    3.666164] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    3.667044] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    3.695225] md: invalid raid superblock magic on sda1

[    3.715943] md: invalid raid superblock magic on sdb1

[    3.766760] md/raid1:md1: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[   23.421337] md/raid1:md2: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

```

But the init script mdadm fails with...

```

mdadm: hno arrays found in config file or automatically

```

The LVM init script then fails, and when it gets to the localmount init-script this fails too.

Strangely though the LVM script is then run a second time and succeeds, but /etc/init.d/localmount restart fails until I then restart lvm again after which I can mount.

I notice that there is a problem reported with the superblock magic on sda1 and sdb1.

So my questions are...

How to resolve the superblock magic?

If this is resolved am I likely to then see mdadm autodetecting the RAID arrays?

Should I just write a config file for detecting the RAID arrays?

Thanks in advance,

slack

----------

## DaggyStyle

have you updated either the kernel or udev lately?

----------

## slackline

Regularly update the kernel over the last month and udev too...

```

$ genlop -s gentoo-sources | tail | grep Apr 

     Thu Apr  5 07:59:39 2012 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.3.1

     Tue Apr 17 07:51:28 2012 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.3.2

     Mon Apr 23 08:49:13 2012 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.3.3

     Sun Apr 29 09:35:59 2012 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.3.4

$ genlop -s udev | tail | grep Apr

     Sun Apr  1 08:51:04 2012 >>> sys-fs/udev-182-r3

```

My usual path for minor kernel updates is to 'make silentoldconfig'.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> Regularly update the kernel over the last month and udev too...
> 
> ```
> 
> $ genlop -s gentoo-sources | tail | grep Apr 
> ...

 

have you created a initramfs?

----------

## slackline

No, never had one in the past and the two RAID arrays were autodetected no problem.

Would it help though?  The kernel is detecting them before /etc/init.d/mdadm is run.

----------

## DaggyStyle

checkout the relevant threads.

----------

## slackline

Ok, off to do some searching & reading, thanks for the pointers  :Smile: 

----------

## slackline

I've been busy and not had time to sit down and address this properly, but after a reboot today I'm now being told...

```

$ # dmesg | grep md

[    0.846807] ata9: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xb000 ctl 0xb100 bmdma 0xb400 irq 16

[    0.846820] ata10: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xb200 ctl 0xb300 bmdma 0xb408 irq 16

[    0.884755] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.891033] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.897416] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.903888] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.910080] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.916060] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.929040] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    0.929557] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    3.678402] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    3.679147] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    3.680027] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    3.693425] md: invalid raid superblock magic on sda1

[    3.694204] md: sda1 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!

[    3.704419] md: invalid raid superblock magic on sdb1

[    3.705181] md: sdb1 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!

[    3.755911] md: Scanned 4 and added 2 devices.

[    3.756655] md: autorun ...

[    3.757359] md: considering sde1 ...

[    3.758062] md:  adding sde1 ...

[    3.758756] md:  adding sdd1 ...

[    3.759576] md: created md1

[    3.760263] md: bind<sdd1>

[    3.760941] md: bind<sde1>

[    3.761615] md: running: <sde1><sdd1>

[    3.763043] md/raid1:md1: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    3.763707] md1: detected capacity change from 0 to 1000202174464

[    3.764388] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    7.759684]  md1: unknown partition table

```

So I now can't mount three of my LVM partitions which stretch across my two RAID arrays because /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 are no longer imported.

I'm wondering if I could solve this using...

```

mdadm --misc --zero-superblock /dev/sda1

mdadm --misc --zero-superblock /dev/sdb1

```

...but am wary as its not clear to me whether this would wipe the data on the drive?

Can anyone advise how to recover/repair the superblock magic on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1?

EDIT : A bit of searching suggests I may be able to simply recreate the RAID array as mdadm will recognise the existing elements and rebuild in a 'non-destructive' way.  Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks in advance,

slack

----------

## DaggyStyle

what version of superblock does the raid sees if any?

----------

## slackline

Not sure how I'd get that reported as the kernel is reporting that its invalid but no additional information.

I can't see a debugging option under Device Drivers -> Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM) to enable more information, or is it something mdadm can report?

A bit of searching suggests I may be able to simply recreate the RAID array as mdadm will recognise the existing elements and rebuild in a 'non-destructive' way.

If this is true that might be the most sensible approach to resolving this current problem, I'll then get an initramfs sorted ("working" from home today!).

Cheers

slack

----------

## DaggyStyle

there is a way I think via mdadm, anyway, good luck with that.

----------

## slackline

Ok, been reading the RAID wiki and it appears that the version for /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 are 1.2 whilst for the other two drives I've got arrayed (/dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1) the version is 0.9...

```

# mdadm --examine /dev/sd*

/dev/sda:

   MBR Magic : aa55

Partition[0] :   1953522992 sectors at           63 (type fd)

/dev/sda1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : a5da90a1:4b0961fd:ef4eb791:0db0e092

           Name : darwin:2  (local to host darwin)

  Creation Time : Fri Aug 12 14:05:48 2011

     Raid Level : raid1

   Raid Devices : 2

 Avail Dev Size : 1953520944 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

     Array Size : 976760336 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 1953520672 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : 515e03da:3fdd399d:a0e2cbdc:dfff379f

    Update Time : Wed May 16 19:40:13 2012

       Checksum : 8fbefbb5 - correct

         Events : 19

   Device Role : Active device 0

   Array State : AA ('A' == active, '.' == missing)

/dev/sdb:

   MBR Magic : aa55

Partition[0] :   1953522992 sectors at           63 (type fd)

/dev/sdb1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : a5da90a1:4b0961fd:ef4eb791:0db0e092

           Name : darwin:2  (local to host darwin)

  Creation Time : Fri Aug 12 14:05:48 2011

     Raid Level : raid1

   Raid Devices : 2

 Avail Dev Size : 1953520944 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

     Array Size : 976760336 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 1953520672 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : 4ed06a89:ad7fed8d:e743906e:a94515ec

    Update Time : Wed May 16 19:40:13 2012

       Checksum : e7bb732 - correct

         Events : 19

   Device Role : Active device 1

   Array State : AA ('A' == active, '.' == missing)

/dev/sdc:

   MBR Magic : aa55

Partition[0] :        96327 sectors at           63 (type 83)

Partition[1] :     41961780 sectors at        96390 (type 83)

Partition[2] :     20980890 sectors at     42058170 (type 83)

Partition[3] :    873518310 sectors at     63039060 (type 05)

/dev/sdc1:

   MBR Magic : aa55

mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sdc2.

mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sdc3.

/dev/sdc4:

   MBR Magic : aa55

Partition[0] :     64693692 sectors at           63 (type 83)

Partition[1] :    808824555 sectors at     64693755 (type 05)

mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sdc5.

mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sdc6.

/dev/sdd:

   MBR Magic : aa55

Partition[0] :   1953520002 sectors at           63 (type fd)

/dev/sdd1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 0.90.00

           UUID : 1072c19c:6a50e9c5:188edc34:4aa1c004 (local to host darwin)

  Creation Time : Sun Nov  8 07:36:27 2009

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 976759936 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

     Array Size : 976759936 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 1

    Update Time : Thu May 17 11:49:12 2012

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 5c046f76 - correct

         Events : 44868

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     0       8       49        0      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   0     0       8       49        0      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   1     1       8       65        1      active sync   /dev/sde1

/dev/sde:

   MBR Magic : aa55

Partition[0] :   1953520002 sectors at           63 (type fd)

/dev/sde1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 0.90.00

           UUID : 1072c19c:6a50e9c5:188edc34:4aa1c004 (local to host darwin)

  Creation Time : Sun Nov  8 07:36:27 2009

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 976759936 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

     Array Size : 976759936 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 1

    Update Time : Thu May 17 11:49:12 2012

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 5c046f88 - correct

         Events : 44868

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     1       8       65        1      active sync   /dev/sde1

   0     0       8       49        0      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   1     1       8       65        1      active sync   /dev/sde1

```

This is probably why they aren't being autodetected I suspect as the wiki indicates they should be 0.9.

So I guess the question now is how to change the version?

Reading debian RAID FAQ suggests that one approach might be to zeroblock /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 and then rebuild the array with version 0.9.  Can I 'safely' do this without loosing my data?

----------

## slackline

Right I went ahead and recreated the array using the following and both RAID arrays are now detected....

```

# mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md2 --metadata 0.9 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

# reboot

# dmesg | grep md

[    0.846799] ata9: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xb000 ctl 0xb100 bmdma 0xb400 irq 16

[    0.846811] ata10: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xb200 ctl 0xb300 bmdma 0xb408 irq 16

[    0.884739] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.890993] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.897372] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.903843] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.910032] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.915998] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.929010] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    0.929526] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    3.676394] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    3.677142] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    3.678030] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    3.822911] md: Scanned 4 and added 4 devices.

[    3.823690] md: autorun ...

[    3.824418] md: considering sde1 ...

[    3.825140] md:  adding sde1 ...

[    3.825846] md:  adding sdd1 ...

[    3.826532] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sde1

[    3.827216] md: sda1 has different UUID to sde1

[    3.828021] md: created md1

[    3.828696] md: bind<sdd1>

[    3.829373] md: bind<sde1>

[    3.830043] md: running: <sde1><sdd1>

[    3.831446] md/raid1:md1: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    3.832119] md1: detected capacity change from 0 to 1000202174464

[    3.832795] md: considering sdb1 ...

[    3.833440] md:  adding sdb1 ...

[    3.834077] md:  adding sda1 ...

[    3.834822] md: created md2

[    3.835453] md: bind<sda1>

[    3.836082] md: bind<sdb1>

[    3.836703] md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

[    3.837411] md/raid1:md2: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    3.838044] md2: detected capacity change from 0 to 1000203681792

[    3.838678] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    7.466947]  md2: unknown partition table

[    7.467345]  md1: unknown partition table

[    7.497945] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[    7.497947] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[    7.497950] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[    8.475958] mdadm: sending ioctl 800c0910 to a partition!

[    8.475961] mdadm: sending ioctl 800c0910 to a partition!

[    8.475966] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[    8.475968] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[    8.476148] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[    8.476150] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[    8.476169] mdadm: sending ioctl 800c0910 to a partition!

[   15.305109] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[   15.305111] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[   15.305542] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[   15.305544] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[   15.305676] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[   15.305678] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[   15.305810] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[   15.305812] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[   15.305945] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

[   15.305947] mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

```

But I now have an unrecognised partition table that is preventing LVM from starting.  Previously I had /dev/vg/work /dev/vg/music /dev/vg/pics /dev/vg/video and only /dev/vg/work is now listed in /dev/vg...

```

# ls -l /dev/vg/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 May 18 06:53 work -> ../dm-0

```

LVM is reporting that it can't find a specific UUID which isn't even listed in /etc/mdadm.conf...

```

# /etc/init.d/mdadm restart

 * Setting up the Logical Volume Manager ...

  Couldn't find device with uuid JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn.

  Couldn't find device with uuid JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn.

  Couldn't find device with uuid JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn.

  Refusing activation of partial LV pics. Use --partial to override.

  Refusing activation of partial LV video. Use --partial to override.

  Refusing activation of partial LV music. Use --partial to override.

 * Failed to setup the LVM                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR: lvm failed to start

 * Starting mdadm monitor ...

mdadm: No mail address or alert command - not monitoring.                                                                                                                                                                                                                [ !! ]

 * ERROR: mdadm failed to start

# grep JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn /etc/mdadm.conf

#
```

The VG tools know that there is a volume group there, but the UUID its looking for isn't the same as the one it finds....

```

 # vgscan 

  Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...

  Couldn't find device with uuid JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn.

  Found volume group "vg" using metadata type lvm2

# vgdisplay -v

    Finding all volume groups

    Finding volume group "vg"

  Couldn't find device with uuid JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn.

    There are 1 physical volumes missing.

  --- Volume group ---

  VG Name               vg

  System ID             

  Format                lvm2

  Metadata Areas        1

  Metadata Sequence No  14

  VG Access             read/write

  VG Status             resizable

  MAX LV                0

  Cur LV                4

  Open LV               0

  Max PV                0

  Cur PV                2

  Act PV                1

  VG Size               1.82 TiB

  PE Size               4.00 MiB

  Total PE              476932

  Alloc PE / Size       261120 / 1020.00 GiB

  Free  PE / Size       215812 / 843.02 GiB

  VG UUID               r7Ys3b-EvBQ-KcTa-gOqO-tR81-9toT-dk1b61

   

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Path                /dev/vg/pics

  LV Name                pics

  VG Name                vg

  LV UUID                tK7jFv-hyMu-VayK-DGiA-M1oP-4FPA-LR3IvB

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Creation host, time , 

  LV Status              NOT available

  LV Size                320.00 GiB

  Current LE             81920

  Segments               3

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

   

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Path                /dev/vg/video

  LV Name                video

  VG Name                vg

  LV UUID                6u82kr-14bK-809S-393K-tlk5-ffHd-wxdIGW

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Creation host, time , 

  LV Status              NOT available

  LV Size                350.00 GiB

  Current LE             89600

  Segments               3

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

   

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Path                /dev/vg/music

  LV Name                music

  VG Name                vg

  LV UUID                P78exE-Jdz1-LpwC-LzfI-ys55-MSHO-NhKLU6

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Creation host, time , 

  LV Status              NOT available

  LV Size                300.00 GiB

  Current LE             76800

  Segments               3

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

   

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Path                /dev/vg/work

  LV Name                work

  VG Name                vg

  LV UUID                uckSUt-6Lv5-LiUn-zmTZ-Myzj-43uZ-7hrUez

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Creation host, time , 

  LV Status              available

  # open                 0

  LV Size                50.00 GiB

  Current LE             12800

  Segments               1

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

  - currently set to     256

  Block device           252:0

   

  --- Physical volumes ---

  PV Name               /dev/md1     

  PV UUID               QgN6eY-UJQn-VmC0-qqx6-MEfD-FCe0-wKoM3J

  PV Status             allocatable

  Total PE / Free PE    238466 / 0

   

  PV Name               unknown device     

  PV UUID               JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn

  PV Status             allocatable

  Total PE / Free PE    238466 / 215812

   

```

I suspect its the recreated array that is the problem as pvdisplay -v shows the UUID...

```

# pvdisplay -v

    Scanning for physical volume names

  Couldn't find device with uuid JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn.

    There are 1 physical volumes missing.

    There are 1 physical volumes missing.

  --- Physical volume ---

  PV Name               /dev/md1

  VG Name               vg

  PV Size               931.51 GiB / not usable 3.12 MiB

  Allocatable           yes (but full)

  PE Size               4.00 MiB

  Total PE              238466

  Free PE               0

  Allocated PE          238466

  PV UUID               QgN6eY-UJQn-VmC0-qqx6-MEfD-FCe0-wKoM3J

   

  --- Physical volume ---

  PV Name               unknown device

  VG Name               vg

  PV Size               931.51 GiB / not usable 3.52 MiB

  Allocatable           yes 

  PE Size               4.00 MiB

  Total PE              238466

  Free PE               215812

  Allocated PE          22654

  PV UUID               JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn

   

```

Found an old thread with a similar problem here but no solution.

EDIT : Just found this thread which suggests commenting out the following section from /etc/lvm/backup/vg might do the trick...

```

      pv1 {

         id = "JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn"

         device = "/dev/md2"   # Hint only

         status = ["ALLOCATABLE"]

         flags = []

         dev_size = 1953520672   # 931.511 Gigabytes

         pe_start = 2048

         pe_count = 238466   # 931.508 Gigabytes

      }

```

...and without loss of data!

Any thoughts on whether this is a "good idea" to try?

slack

----------

## slackline

For reference I solved this using the last thread I linked above and reading the Novell Solutions page.

It wasn't quite as described/suggested by the articles as...

```

# pvscan

  Couldn't find device with uuid JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn.

  PV /dev/md1         VG vg   lvm2 [931.51 GiB / 0    free]

  PV unknown device   VG vg   lvm2 [931.51 GiB / 843.02 GiB free]

  Total: 2 [1.82 TiB] / in use: 2 [1.82 TiB] / in no VG: 0 [0   ]

# pvcreate --restorefile /etc/lvm/archive/vg_00021-2112048483.vg --uuid JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn

  Can only set uuid on one volume at once

  Run `pvcreate --help' for more information.

```

But given I was being told what the missing UUID was I figured I could simply do things without a restore file...

```

# pvcreate --uuid JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn /dev/md2 --norestorefile

  Writing physical volume data to disk "/dev/md2"

  Physical volume "/dev/md2" successfully created

```

I can now mount my physical volumes without any problem, no need to restore Volume Groups, although if I did there is a backup and it could be done with any of the files listed in...

```

# vgcfgrestore --list /dev/vg

   

  File:      /etc/lvm/archive/vg_00013.vg

  VG name:       vg

  Description:   Created *before* executing 'lvcreate -L10G -nref vg'

  Backup Time:   Sun Nov  8 13:52:01 2009

   

  File:      /etc/lvm/archive/vg_00014-142589210.vg

  VG name:       vg

  Description:   Created *before* executing 'vgextend vg /dev/md2'

  Backup Time:   Fri Aug 12 14:20:40 2011

   

  File:      /etc/lvm/archive/vg_00015-1435666049.vg

  Couldn't find device with uuid JqPNBk-noWD-H6HZ-foaW-RrbJ-92Iu-GeEvPn.

  VG name:       vg

  Description:   Created *before* executing 'lvremove /dev/vg/ref'

  Backup Time:   Fri Aug 12 14:22:25 2011

   

  File:      /etc/lvm/archive/vg_00016-1163068530.vg

  VG name:       vg

  Description:   Created *before* executing 'lvextend -L+10G /dev/vg/pics'

  Backup Time:   Fri Aug 12 14:23:14 2011

   

  File:      /etc/lvm/archive/vg_00017-1993976830.vg

  VG name:       vg

  Description:   Created *before* executing 'lvextend -L+40G /dev/vg/pics'

  Backup Time:   Fri Aug 12 14:23:28 2011

   

  File:      /etc/lvm/archive/vg_00018-412113985.vg

  VG name:       vg

  Description:   Created *before* executing 'lvextend -L+50G /dev/vg/video'

  Backup Time:   Fri Aug 12 14:23:38 2011

   

  File:      /etc/lvm/archive/vg_00019-890081175.vg

  VG name:       vg

  Description:   Created *before* executing 'lvextend -L+50G /dev/vg/music'

  Backup Time:   Fri Aug 12 14:40:36 2011

   

  File:      /etc/lvm/archive/vg_00020-1643279337.vg

  VG name:       vg

  Description:   Created *before* executing 'lvextend -L+50G /dev/vg/video'

  Backup Time:   Sat Feb 18 16:20:39 2012

   

  File:      /etc/lvm/archive/vg_00021-2112048483.vg

  VG name:       vg

  Description:   Created *before* executing 'lvextend -L+20G /dev/vg/pics'

  Backup Time:   Tue May 15 07:33:39 2012

   

  File:      /etc/lvm/archive/vg_00022-1086443861.vg

  VG name:       vg

  Description:   Created *before* executing 'vgscan --mknodes'

  Backup Time:   Fri May 18 08:02:29 2012

   

  File:      /etc/lvm/backup/vg

  VG name:       vg

  Description:   Created *after* executing 'vgscan --mknodes'

  Backup Time:   Fri May 18 08:02:29 2012

```

Using the following

```

# vgcfgrestore -f /etc/lvm/archive/vg_00021-2112048483.vg /dev/vg/[name]

```

Oh and I downgraded lvm2 based on this bug report, everything is autodetected by the kernel (3.3.5) and automounted, happy days!

Thanks for the pointers daggystyle.

----------

